# Oddball Prewar Schwinn



## klunk! (Nov 23, 2015)

I picked this up several years ago and never got around to doing anything with it.  Life got in the way of projects and now it's time to figure out what I'm doing with all of this stuff!  Removed the obviously incorrect parts and looking for info as to what it is?  Model? Year? It is Original Paint, frame, Locking Fork w/ Key and tank, Fenders are also in original paint, Dog Leg Cranks are not dated. Any Help appreciated.


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice! That looks all OG to me. I'd say somewhere around the 1939/1940 mark.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 23, 2015)

Can't really read the serial number. Might be from 1940? 

Love the tank graphics, not commonly seen. The fenders have the scallops that turn into the pinstripes. Seems that was an option from pre war through the fifties. 

I've seen others with that paint scheme, know little about it. Hope others chime in.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 23, 2015)

That is super cool.  Let me know if you want to part with it.


----------



## super dave (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice find!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2015)

Schwinn's aren't oddballs, just some of their owners......


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 23, 2015)

Pretty rad.  The fender and tank paint schemes are great.  I'll let you store it at my house while you're figuring out what to do with it.  
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2015)

That's going to make a great project. I'd love to have another prewar schwinn.


----------



## Spence36 (Nov 25, 2015)

*Old Ball Prewar Schwinn*

Awesome bike bud killer paint rare !! 
The true oddballs don't have Schwinn !!
Or wish they had one !!


----------

